# Refinishing a De Rosa aluminum frameset



## texbike

Greetings!

I picked up a De Rosa aluminum frameset and would like to have it refinished. A couple of questions:

-Where can I find decal kits that have the modern decal fonts and sizes?
-What is the best way to remove the headbadge without damaging it? Is it glued on?
-What is the best way to remove the heart logo "buttons" on each side of the fork? Are those glued on as well?

Thanks in advance for the help and suggestions!

Texbike


----------



## MERAKMAN

texbike said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I picked up a De Rosa aluminum frameset and would like to have it refinished. A couple of questions:
> 
> -Where can I find decal kits that have the modern decal fonts and sizes?
> -What is the best way to remove the headbadge without damaging it? Is it glued on?
> -What is the best way to remove the heart logo "buttons" on each side of the fork? Are those glued on as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help and suggestions!
> 
> Texbike


Hi and welcome to De Rosa world 

The headbadge plus other badges are all stuck on, but I can't say whether you will damage them upon removing them..

Decal kits; only place I can think you can try is De Rosa themselves, through their UK distributer, i-ride:-

http://www.i-ride.co.uk/

If your serious about the repaint, why not ask them for a quote on a proper De Rosa repaint? IE: send your frame to De Rosa in Italy for the job. It may not be cheap, but it will be perfect.

The headbadge, plus other badges are all stuck on, but I can't say whether you will damage them upon removing them.. 

Out of interest, which alloy frame do you have? Going on that its got heart logo badges on the (Mizuno shark) fork it must be the Merak you have, or a Team with upgraded forks? 

Its guaranteed to be a blast to ride, as De Rosa alloy frames are great fun! Enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## texbike

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi and welcome to De Rosa world
> 
> The headbadge plus other badges are all stuck on, but I can't say whether you will damage them upon removing them..
> 
> Decal kits; only place I can think you can try is De Rosa themselves, through their UK distributer, i-ride:-
> 
> http://www.i-ride.co.uk/
> 
> If your serious about the repaint, why not ask them for a quote on a proper De Rosa repaint? IE: send your frame to De Rosa in Italy for the job. It may not be cheap, but it will be perfect.
> 
> The headbadge, plus other badges are all stuck on, but I can't say whether you will damage them upon removing them..
> 
> Out of interest, which alloy frame do you have? Going on that its got heart logo badges on the (Mizuno shark) fork it must be the Merak you have, or a Team with upgraded forks?
> 
> Its guaranteed to be a blast to ride, as De Rosa alloy frames are great fun! Enjoy:thumbsup:


Thanks Merakman. The bike is a Vega (which was one of De Rosa's lower-end offerings, right?). I'm not sure that it's worth sending it all the way back to Italy for a repaint (especially given the cost of overseas shipments and the competent paint shops that we have in the States). 

Texbike


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hi Textbike

Yes, the Vega (great name) is a middle to lower end De Rosa frame, just below the middle Vision frame and above the Wind, but no less desirable for that! Infact, to me very desirable to own! Its made of custom 7005 Dedacciai tubing, made in Italy I would say for sure. Weight, for frame only, given as 1,600 grams, plus carbon fork.

It came in various colours: 
2001 frames where avaliable in: Argento (silver). Nero (black with some yellow) Turchese (lovely medium blue colour) Blu (royal blue)

2002 frame came in: Siena (yellow). Argento (silver).Bordeaux (dark red.) and Turchese.


I would almost certainly say yours is a 2001 model, because it has the Heart logos on the fork, which the '02 model ommitted.

You can tell the year of make for sure, buy looking under the frame, at the bottom bracket and there (perhaps under the cable guide, if it has one on) is a code: two letters and three numbers example: QC 071 . Something like that (but not that). If you can find this code, I will e mail De Rosa for you and find the year of manufacture. PM me if you like.

Its up to you whether sending it back to De Rosa is worth it. Me, depending on my finances, I would, because the Vega's a great looking frame in the De Rosa colours and the work is excellent they do..

So which colour is it in now?

Regards


----------



## texbike

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi Textbike
> 
> Yes, the Vega (great name) is a middle to lower end De Rosa frame, just below the middle Vision frame and above the Wind, but no less desirable for that! Infact, to me very desirable to own! Its made of custom 7005 Dedacciai tubing, made in Italy I would say for sure. Weight, for frame only, given as 1,600 grams, plus carbon fork.
> 
> It came in various colours:
> 2001 frames where avaliable in: Argento (silver). Nero (black with some yellow) Turchese (lovely medium blue colour) Blu (royal blue)
> 
> 2002 frame came in: Siena (yellow). Argento (silver).Bordeaux (dark red.) and Turchese.
> 
> 
> I would almost certainly say yours is a 2001 model, because it has the Heart logos on the fork, which the '02 model ommitted.
> 
> You can tell the year of make for sure, buy looking under the frame, at the bottom bracket and there (perhaps under the cable guide, if it has one on) is a code: two letters and three numbers example: QC 071 . Something like that (but not that). If you can find this code, I will e mail De Rosa for you and find the year of manufacture. PM me if you like.
> 
> Its up to you whether sending it back to De Rosa is worth it. Me, depending on my finances, I would, because the Vega's a great looking frame in the De Rosa colours and the work is excellent they do..
> 
> So which colour is it in now?
> 
> Regards


Thanks Merakman,

This is great info! The bike is the silver with dark grey "swoops" or stripes on it. It also has the name Vega in the middle of a large, unattractive red splotch in the middle of the top tube (this is the part of the paint scheme that I find most unattractive). 

Do you happen to have a geo chart for these bikes?

Thanks again,

Texbike


----------



## MERAKMAN

texbike said:


> Thanks Merakman,
> 
> This is great info! The bike is the silver with dark grey "swoops" or stripes on it. It also has the name Vega in the middle of a large, unattractive red splotch in the middle of the top tube (this is the part of the paint scheme that I find most unattractive).
> 
> Do you happen to have a geo chart for these bikes?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Texbike


Thats ok, I can tell your enthusiatic about the frame and rightfully so! 

So its the Argento colour you have, which is very nice! Could I ask why you want to get it repainted?

Unfortunately I have no way of posting a geo chart, but I'm sure someone on here may have it. A quick search on the web may provide you with that also. 

If not, let me know approx size and I'll look it up for you


----------



## texbike

MERAKMAN said:


> Thats ok, I can tell your enthusiatic about the frame and rightfully so!
> 
> So its the Argento colour you have, which is very nice! Could I ask why you want to get it repainted?
> 
> Unfortunately I have no way of posting a geo chart, but I'm sure someone on here may have it. A quick search on the web may provide you with that also.
> 
> If not, let me know approx size and I'll look it up for you


The only reason I'm considering a respray is that I'm not crazy about the graphics (the swoops, splotches, etc) on the bike. The paint is in decent condition other than a few chips and a scrape on the decals on the non-drive side top tube. I've always been a fan of the flat black De Rosas and am thinking about refinishing it in that manner with contrasting white decals, bar tape, and saddle. 

The top tube is roughly 55 cm ctc actual. The effective TT length is closer to 56. It appears to have a 16.5 cm headtube. Do these measurements match up with a specific size?

Thanks,

Texbike


----------



## MERAKMAN

texbike said:


> The only reason I'm considering a respray is that I'm not crazy about the graphics (the swoops, splotches, etc) on the bike. The paint is in decent condition other than a few chips and a scrape on the decals on the non-drive side top tube. I've always been a fan of the flat black De Rosas and am thinking about refinishing it in that manner with contrasting white decals, bar tape, and saddle.
> 
> The top tube is roughly 55 cm ctc actual. The effective TT length is closer to 56. It appears to have a 16.5 cm headtube. Do these measurements match up with a specific size?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Texbike


Hi

Its up to you of course, its your bike! 

Does the frame have a sloping top tube? If so its almost certainly 52cm (seat tube length) size, as that size has a 16.5cm headtube length, funny enough the size I ride!
 
De Rosa have an unusal, but very accurate way of measuring their frames. Instead of measuring the seat tube length, from centre of bottom bracket to centre of toptube as normal, they measure from the top of the bottom bracket, to the top of the seat tube. Hope that makes sense? You could try to measure this distance yourself and if it is 52cm, then the frame has a 56cm toptube, so its called the 52cm size in De Rosa sizing.

(De Rosa say its a far more accurate way of determining frame sizing, as the distance to the centre of the bottom bracket from outer edge (of bottom bracket) varies so much)


----------



## MERAKMAN

Found a geometry chart for the 2008 Merak. Its exactly the same as your Vega in terms of size and geometry (if not in actual tube shape and diameter). Look under Geometrie (its an Austrian website) around middle of page under pic of bike; there you will see the geo's..

http://www.passione-bici.de/kollektionen/2008/aluminium/merak/

Yours, if it is the 52cm sloping size, is featured in the first two boxes on the right of the page under Slope. 

If its not sloping, then its size would the 56cm seat tube and 56.5cm top tube regular frame.

Hope this helps.


----------



## texbike

MERAKMAN said:


> Found a geometry chart for the 2008 Merak. Its exactly the same as your Vega in terms of size and geometry (if not in actual tube shape and diameter). Look under Geometrie (its an Austrian website) around middle of page under pic of bike; there you will see the geo's..
> 
> https://www.passione-bici.de/kollektionen/2008/aluminium/merak/
> 
> Yours, if it is the 52cm sloping size, is featured in the first two boxes on the right of the page under Slope.
> 
> If its not sloping, then its size would the 56cm seat tube and 56.5cm top tube regular frame.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Merakman,

Again, thanks for all of the great information. It is definitely a 52 sloping. I measured the seat tube as suggested and it measures out exactly at 52 cm.

Here is a picture of it as purchased:



And another after changing the seatpost, seat, stem, pedals, and adding some Arundel cages:



Texbike


----------



## MERAKMAN

Holy ####...that is lovely! I know its not up to me, but I wouldn't touch that paint job,only maybe to change the colour (but not design) if I fancied a change in the future..

Yep, definately a 52cm slope, I can tell just by looking at it. Did you have a chance to look at the geometry chart?

Nice choice of components too..nice to see you went mostly Italian, as it just looks right on that! Wheels look great too. Which bars are they and seat post? Bet she flys...


----------



## MERAKMAN

Holy ####...that is lovely! I know its not up to me, but I wouldn't touch that paint job,only maybe to change the colour (but not design) if I fancied a change in the future..

Yep, definately a 52cm slope, I can tell just by looking at it. Did you have a chance to look at the geometry chart?

Nice choice of components too..nice to see you went mostly Italian, as it just looks right on that! Wheels look great too. Which bars are they and seat post? Bet she flys...

Also , was she a new old stock bike ie: never ridden, or was she used before? Great condition from what I can see..


----------



## texbike

Thanks Merakman. 

I can't take credit for the groupset or wheels as they were already on the bike. The post is an Alpha Q carbon and the bars are ITM 330s. The bike was lightly ridden (mostly on a trainer) so there isn't a ton of wear. 

The worst cosmetic issue is a gash in the "Vega" decal on the non-driveside top tube.



Other than that it just has a few chips and cable rub in the usual places.

I did look at the geo chart. Thanks again for sharing! 

I have one 25 mile ride on the bike now and my initial impression is that it rides significantly rougher than my other Italian aluminum machine. However, the tires are old which could be part of the issue. I'm going to change out the tires for the ride tomorrow (which should be around 60 miles) and see what impact it has on the ride. If that doesn't improve it, I'll try a different wheelset for Sunday's ride.... 

Texbike


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hi

TBH she probably will feel abit fimer than some of your other bikes (I hope you don't mind, but I had a lookie at your other bikes on flicker, V nice collection!). Thats the way the alloy frames are, (without carbon rear stays). Personally I love the way the alloy De Rosa's ride; as I feel connected to the road and when I finish, I feel that I have really ridden, if than makes sense? Same feeling on my steel stead too, a Pinarello.. 

I think, in time, you will love the ride, especially with new tyres. For that, I would recommend Vittorias (any model in their range is good, but top end if you can afford). De Rosa used Michelin a few year back, but changed to Vittorias , which just 'suit' them.

Could I ask you, what is your other Italian alloy frame for comparsion? 

Enjoy your ride!


----------



## texbike

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi
> 
> TBH she probably will feel abit fimer than some of your other bikes (I hope you don't mind, but I had a lookie at your other bikes on flicker, V nice collection!). Thats the way the alloy frames are, (without carbon rear stays). Personally I love the way the alloy De Rosa's ride; as I feel connected to the road and when I finish, I feel that I have really ridden, if than makes sense? Same feeling on my steel stead too, a Pinarello..
> 
> I think, in time, you will love the ride, especially with new tyres. For that, I would recommend Vittorias (any model in their range is good, but top end if you can afford). De Rosa used Michelin a few year back, but changed to Vittorias , which just 'suit' them.
> 
> Could I ask you, what is your other Italian alloy frame for comparsion?
> 
> Enjoy your ride!


Thanks MM. No problem looking at the photo feed. Each of the bikes pictured have found new homes over the last couple of years. 

This is the other Italian alloy bike that is currently in my stable:



It's a Pegoretti Fina Estampa and is incredibly smooth riding given its fat-tubed, alloy construction.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## MERAKMAN

Well you have got taste! You pretty much own, or have owned every dream bike I have wanted. 

The Pegoretti was a particular favorite of mine for a while, just love that fat tube alloy look (paint is amazing too).Is that the snakes an' ladders paint job, seem to recall a Pegoretti paint scheme called that? May be wrong though..

TBH the Pegoretti is a higher end alloy race bike, than the Vega, so its not really just to compare frames really. The closest to the Pegoretti, in De Rosa's arsenal of frames, would be either Dual or Merak alloy frames...I know Pegoretti's ain't cheap! 
The Vega was around £600 english pounds in the day (2001), whereas a Merak was around a £1100 and Dual topped out at £1620. 
I nearly bought a Vega once. A lovely Blu one..

So, I have to ask, which of them all have you enjoyed the most?


----------



## texbike

MERAKMAN said:


> Well you have got taste! You pretty much own, or have owned every dream bike I have wanted.
> 
> The Pegoretti was a particular favorite of mine for a while, just love that fat tube alloy look (paint is amazing too).Is that the snakes an' ladders paint job, seem to recall a Pegoretti paint scheme called that? May be wrong though..
> 
> TBH the Pegoretti is a higher end alloy race bike, than the Vega, so its not really just to compare frames really. The closest to the Pegoretti, in De Rosa's arsenal of frames, would be either Dual or Merak alloy frames...I know Pegoretti's ain't cheap!
> The Vega was around £600 english pounds in the day (2001), whereas a Merak was around a £1100 and Dual topped out at £1620.
> I nearly bought a Vega once. A lovely Blu one..
> 
> So, I have to ask, which of them all have you enjoyed the most?


Thanks MM. I really enjoy the Peg. It's fantastic! The paint scheme was only around for a couple of years and was called "Zoo". It's red with yellow snakes on it. Okay, it's a bit funky but at least the bike drives nice. 

As for my favorite bikes to date, they would be: Merckx MXL, Colnago C40, Pegoretti Fina Estampa. They're all good, solid performers. As you can see, the Vega has a lot to live up to. 

Texbike


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hi 

Just noticed that you didn't mention your C50 in there....How did that compare to the C40? Sorry all, I know its a De Rosa site...


----------



## texbike

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi
> 
> Just noticed that you didn't mention your C50 in there....How did that compare to the C40? Sorry all, I know its a De Rosa site...


The C50 is a nice bike. However, I liked the C40 more. It had a livelier, snappier feel. The geos are the same and the wheelset/tire combo was the same as well, but I think that the added stiffness of the C50 eliminated a bit of the snappy feel.

I hope this helps. 

Texbike


----------



## texbike

Merakman,

By the way, do you happen to know what fork rake De Rosa used on the Vega?

Thanks!

Texbike


----------



## MERAKMAN

texbike said:


> The C50 is a nice bike. However, I liked the C40 more. It had a livelier, snappier feel. The geos are the same and the wheelset/tire combo was the same as well, but I think that the added stiffness of the C50 eliminated a bit of the snappy feel.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Texbike


Interesting..shows maybe original is the best!  Thanks


----------



## MERAKMAN

texbike said:


> Merakman,
> 
> By the way, do you happen to know what fork rake De Rosa used on the Vega?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Texbike


Ah, now your asking! 

I seem to recall (when I was doing research into my Team frame, with the same geo as yours), that it has a 44mm offset. Now, I think this is the figure you want?

Or is it the actual head tube angle you require? If so, De Rosa do not give the head tube angles, for their bikes. Its not given, because they don't want their rivals to know their secrets!


----------

